# Cup Cake Soaps



## tbaby_8 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have seen online were some have made cup cake soap.  Can you pour the soap in the paper cup cake holders then peel it off or will it stick horribly to the soap and just make a mess of things.  I want to try and make them with the ridges like real cup cakes, but was wondering about that.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm using cheap-o silicone cupcake molds from the baking isle...
I don't do M&P, but I'd guess the paper can't handle the weight of the soap and it could get messy  :wink:


----------



## pops1 (Mar 11, 2010)

I use both the milky way molds and the cheap silicone cupcake baking molds for my cupcakes.I have never used paper cake holders as Dagmar says they can't handle the weight of the soap and you would end up with soap everywhere.The only way you could maybe use them was if you had a cupcake baking mold and stood your paper case in that so the side of the mold supported the paper .


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the idea of the silicone molds.  Thanks.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yea they sell specific molds used for the cupcakes. I think those are so cute and you can get so creative with them!


----------

